# Scraping the compound of an Axelson Lathe



## Richard King 2 (Mar 11, 2022)

Today is day 4 of My March MN scraping class.  One of the students brought compound off his Axelson lathe and has been scraping on it. This design is similar to a Monarch compound.  In the Jim George Northern CA class we did a few years ago, we bored a hole in a cast iron angle plate that we put the Stud in.   It has a cast in swivel stud that you need to have a cast iron surface plate to set it on to blue up the swivel base and yo indicate the top flats co-planer to the bottom.  Luckily I have a plate like that.  I will try to add more photos and scraping results tomorrow.  and Ivan and Joe the other  students brought their CI Plates we scraped  too.  Rich


----------



## graham-xrf (Mar 11, 2022)

Hi Richard
Thanks for the photos. I am checking them out from here in UK 
Do I understand it right that he cut the hole into the surface plate to be able to accommodate the swivel post in the lower section of the compound?


----------



## Richard King 2 (Mar 11, 2022)

Yes.  There are other machines that have studs in them that can't be removed.  Van Norman Crank Shaft Grinders head stocks where the angnular contact bearings go and they have to be calibrated on a holed plate.  Monarch lathe compounds have a similar design.   On the Axelson compound we fisrt scraped the bottom that is yellowed up in pictures.  That area was worn .004".  The area where the 4 locking bolts go into a T- Slot on the cross-slide, that area was original as it gets no wear, plus where the old owner tightened the hold down bolts and bent the casting down.  Scraping that without a bored CI plate is a real pain.  I will add some pictures tomorrow showing the top of the cross-slide.  It is a real disaster.


----------

